# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  would like to go there!

## BCBud-D

Would like to go to Port Antonio but can not find any recent reports or photos. Can anyone help me out, would like to go in Feb. 2012
thanks

----------


## sammyb

There is a link or there was a link on the old negril.com PA board but I don't know how to search for that...maybe someone will come along that does.  Vi posted a report.  Here a link to part of her report that's posted on jamaicans.com

http://www.jamaicans.com/forums/ubbt...35#Post1225235

We were there in Feb if you have questions let me know

I can tell you this much it's the most beautiful parish in Jamaica.

----------

